# [SOLVED] Lawn Boy won't start; no spark. M# 10301



## vicboy

The Lawn Boy mower (Model 10301, s/n5915611) has no spark. They say the ignition module is bad. How do I check it out and verify badness? Module marked: 6480498 22HT E

Help!


----------



## kiss_alive

*Re: Lawn Boy won't start; no spark. M# 10301*

remove the spark plug and with it still in the boot lay it so its touching the engine block. crank the engine and see if you can see a blue spark. if no spark remove the green grounding while from the coil and see if you have spark. if yes then theres a bad ground. If still no spark then you need a new coil lawnboy part number 99-2916.


----------



## K-B

*Re: Lawn Boy won't start; no spark. M# 10301*

Do what the poster above mentioned, except either use a spark tester or a new spark plug.


----------



## vicboy

*Re: Lawn Boy won't start; no spark. M# 10301*

Thanx, kiss_alive and K-B for your suggestions. I tried them and ended up buying a replacement coil, #99-2916. It didn't look like my original coil, but it installed okay, and now the mower works like gangbusters (great, that is).


----------

